# I cut myself shaving....and I think it's infected



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok, this is slightly embarrassing. I shave my arms. I was shaving on Thurs morning and the razor was really dull and it skipped on my arm and made these four deep but small gashes on my forearm....right below my elbow. It bled for a few minutes but then it was ok...I put some bandages on it (didnt put anything else







) and now it's infected (i think). It's slightly red all around and it HURTS. I went out tonight and got some neosporin type stuff and put a big bandage on it....but I was wondering what else I could use on it? Anything more natural than an antibiotic ointment? I'm a bit of a mess right now because I have an infection in my tooth that I'm nursing with SA and now this....my poor body thinks I'm raging war on it
















any suggestions? thanks


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Tea tree oil. And if it develops a large area underneath, or rapidly gets much worse, go get it looked at for MRSA.


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

MRSA from my own razor? Or is it because I left it open, I could have picked up MRSA from somewhere else?







: This sucks...I was so busy...I didnt think it was a big deal and now it hurts and is all red.....I should have paid more attention to the fear mongering neosporin commercial









ETA: Thanks Mamaverdi!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

MRSA, like all staph, lives on the skin, in the nose, etc. So when there is a break in the skin, the infection can get out of hand. If you have one problem already in an area like your tooth, your body can be more susceptible (sp?) to opportunistic infection.

I personally don't use neosporin...so if it's something that gets bad enough that tea tree oil or gentian violet can't treat, I would get it drained and cultured.

How large is the area? Does it feel like there is lump underneath? You can draw a sharpee line around the red area and if it starts growing or doesn't respond to treatment, then get it checked out.


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

It's kind of hard to explain...the razor basically sliced off pieces of my skin....there are four "holes" in a line...it's kind of bazaar. There is a slightly red area around the line and that's what hurts more than the actual cuts themselves. I'll definitely keep a close eye on it. I'm hoping between the SA I'm taking and the neosporin that I put on it, it will feel better by tomorrow.

I dont have any tto right now....I have hydrogen peroxide...maybe I'll pour some over it tomorrow?

I'm going to bed now but I'll post tomorrow....thanks so much for your help


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

So exactly. Just keep an eye on it. I do understand the kind of cut you mean. Ouch. Probably the skin is just irritated from being cut. Hydrogen peroxide actually damages skin tissue and isn't any better for wounds than alcohol is. I would pick up lavender or tto which heal and soothe. Also, diluted apple cider vinegar or raw honey. Keep it clean and covered.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

ouch... make sure you keep it clean, and if it gets bad, go to the drs


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone.....this morning my entire arm hurts. It's actually ok if I hold it still but when I start moving it, it feels almost arthritic....I cleaned it with ACV this morning and let me just say.......







: that hurt!









I also put some raw honey on it and then bandaged it back up. I'm wondering how often I should apply the honey? Also, I'm going to go to the HFS today and get some TTO. I'm also upping my SA with raw honey for a systemic effect.

If I get time later, I can post pictures if anyone wants to see?


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

How is it doing? How are you doing?


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi* 
How is it doing? How are you doing?

It's much better! The raw honey and SA worked like a charm







Ironically, yesterday, I wound up literally ripping part of the nail off of my big toe on my back door. I am a walking disaster lately







I cant fathom putting raw honey on that right now because it's too painful but I will later today to ensure no infection









Thanks for asking


----------

